# How did you get money to buy makeup as a teenager?



## kayteex023 (Apr 17, 2010)

.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 17, 2010)

Honestly, being a female in a vain world of fashion and pressure to look a certain way, i think it is fair that you ask your parents and explain to them why you need to set yourself up with a basic set of cosmetics that you could use everyday/often. it doesnt mean you have to slurge. just pick out essential items.

its not practical for them to expect you to save up $20/month to afford what you need. to be honest, i lived off mascara and eyeliner from drugstores as a teenager until i went to university before buying MAC. but all in all, depending on your financial situation, you should start off by telling your parents that you have a need for make up as much as you need tampons. the same as boys need their skateboards or whatever. maybe even ask them for birthday and holiday gift advances and set up a reward system with your grade. i dont know if you've explained any of this to them, but it sounds like you haven't. if they won't let you have a job, then they should be prepared to cover your needs as supporting parents. lol

my bf and i have a pact where if i acheive any As, exams and final grades he'll buy me a gift. its a great system! lol maybe ask your parents about it.


----------



## LC (Apr 17, 2010)

I had like 3-4 items that i owned, and I bought them with the little allowance that I got


----------



## marusia (Apr 17, 2010)

I grew up in group homes for abused kids, and my allowance wasn't enough to buy more than a bag of chips and a soda, let alone makeup. I used to shoplift my makeup as a teenager. I WOULDN'T advise that! LOL You could always try asking for some palettes from Coastal Scents, they are cheap and good quality.


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 17, 2010)

I've worked since I was 14...so I always had money for whatever I wanted. Why do you have to be 16? I know some places that hire at 15 and so...

Other than that there's not much you can do besides waiting for your bday, or holidays, or simply asking your parents to buy you a few things. Maybe you should look into some drugstore makeup too to stretch your dollars a little...


----------



## dietcokeg (Apr 18, 2010)

I use to save up my lunch money and take food from home instead to school


----------



## enigmatic (Apr 18, 2010)

I saved allowance and my lunch money (the lunches were terrible anyway lol)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 18, 2010)

I also saved up allowance, lunch money, and I did things like baby sitting, and even lemonade stands in the summer.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 18, 2010)

I started working at 14...most grocery stores hire around that age I believe? Yeah, it's typically minimum wage, but it's money.


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 18, 2010)

I didn't have much makeup as a teen; 4 e/s, lip balm, 1 lipgloss and 1 face powder.  

I started off by taking my moms makeup, lol.  She was getting irritated that her stuff was missing so she gave me money to buy my own stuff (I remember using CoverGirl e/s trio in natural colors).  My dad has always been against makeup so it was always my mom to slip me a $10.  But my dad used to give me $20 lunch allowence per week, but I was on the low income lunch (so my lunch and breakfast was .45 cents).  He didn't know that so I would spend the remaining money on makeup and other things, lol.

Also, when my bday, xmas OR good grades came around, makeup was on the top of my "want list".

But I didnt start buying my own MAC stuff until I was 18; that's when I had 2 jobs.


----------



## my_adored (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_Honestly, being a female in a vain world of fashion and pressure to look a certain way, i think it is fair that you ask your parents and explain to them why you need to set yourself up with a basic set of cosmetics that you could use everyday/often. it doesnt mean you have to slurge. just pick out essential items.

its not practical for them to expect you to save up $20/month to afford what you need. 

my bf and i have a pact where if i acheive any As, exams and final grades he'll buy me a gift. its a great system! lol maybe ask your parents about it._

 
I agree with this completely! I don't know what your financial situation is at home, but in today's expensive world, $20 a month is almost...well...not worth it. I would ask them *gently* if there is a way for you to earn more money. Maybe by doing more chores around the house. My parents and I also had a system when I was in high school. When I got A's on my report card, each was worth $10. B's were worth $5. Nothing less than that... Maybe propose that to them.

I also did not start to buy high quality makeup until I got to college. While in high school or junior high, I would agree with some other comments that said 'Coastal Scents' palettes are the best way to go. At least for now...


----------



## Babylard (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *my_adored* 

 
_I agree with this completely! I don't know what your financial situation is at home, but in today's expensive world, $20 a month is almost...well...not worth it. I would ask them *gently* if there is a way for you to earn more money. Maybe by doing more chores around the house. My parents and I also had a system when I was in high school. When I got A's on my report card, each was worth $10. B's were worth $5. Nothing less than that... Maybe propose that to them.

I also did not start to buy high quality makeup until I got to college. While in high school or junior high, I would agree with some other comments that said 'Coastal Scents' palettes are the best way to go. At least for now..._

 
Or Nyx!

Im really interested in how things go for you. please update us =)


----------



## my_adored (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_Or Nyx!

Im really interested in how things go for you. please update us =)_

 

Yeah! NYX is fantastic and extremely cheap!!! Didn't even think of that...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2010)

i never used to get much pocket money each month when i was younger. when i was about 15 i think i got £30 a month. however me and my friends used to bake cakes and then sell them to people either at school or along our street where we lived. we also used to do car washes and babysitting to make any extras. 

if you're not comfortable asking your neighbours if they have any jobs they need doing, why not ask your parents if they need anything done? maybe do some gardening for them for so much an hour?

but don't forget - you don't have to buy expencive brands of make up. i started off buying cheapie lipsticks for about 75p! then i moved onto maybelline. also look for offers in teh drug stores - buy one get one free would get you much more for your money!


----------



## marquise (Apr 18, 2010)

I didn't get pocket money - I got a part time job when I was 15 and before that, I babysat at the weekends to get some money. I bought drugstore cosmetics during my teens though - I didn't start buying MAC and higher end cosmetics until my 20s.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 18, 2010)

While I wasn't a huge makeup addict in my teens, my parent always supported me with what was reasonable in relation to the standard of living we had as a family, in terms of allowances, clothes or whatever.

But if you are wishing for things that your parents don't feel they can afford, perhaps it would be a good idea to try to adjust your expectations and wishes, until you can earn your own money and buy what you like.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)

As a teenager I gave private English lessons for younger students and could earn some money for makeup! Or I went babysitting.


----------



## kayteex023 (Apr 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Ange1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, and I sell things around the house on ebay!


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 18, 2010)

I worked ever since i was 15. Many places do demand for 16 but some places do hire younger kids. 
I had the same situation and REALLY craved for make-up and HATED asking my parents for money. therefore i took my horrible job in order to pay my horrible make-up cravings  

Dont worry. i experienced EVERYTHING your experiencing right now


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

I asked my mom to buy me some cheap drugstore makeup and i only got the basics, mascara, foundation, bronzer, and eyeliner.  Then i got a job at the mall when i was 16 and then i could get anything i wanted


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayteex023* 

 
_Wow, thanks for all the great responses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I live in New York, and 15 year olds are allowed to get working papers but it's a bit strict (can't work past 7, can only work 3 hours on a school day) which I understand, but I haven't found a place that doesn't requires you to be at least 16 so far. I'll definitely try harder when it's closer to summertime. I'm sure someone could hire me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried buying drugstore cosmetics a year ago when I first became interested in makeup. Since then, I feel as if it's more worth it buying one good, let's say, MAC product that works than 5 drugstore products that don't. I know it's dumb considering I don't have much money xD I do have a few NYX items and I agree it's awesome, but very hard to find! I'll order online when I save enough._

 
Oh, I never knew it was that strict!

I don't know, I buy everything at the drugstore except for eyeshadows and face powders and primer. Those I feel are worth investing in. Everything else, I have pretty much found my HG's in foundation, eyeliner, and mascara, so it is worth trying stuff there 'cuz you never know!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 19, 2010)

You should try to find a babysitting job right inside ur building-that would be so awesome because then you wouldn't need to travel anywhere. I know you said u don't know any of the other people well, but maybe u can ask ur parents to ask around(to be safe also). You can also just slowly build ur collection once a month with ur $20 allowance, that will buy u atleast one good item a month! And if something u want is more like $30, then offer to do something extra around ur house for the extra $10.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 19, 2010)

I got allowance for regular housework and extra money if I did more. I also babysat and had 2 paper routes and got money for every 80%+ mark I got.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayteex023* 

 
_Wow, thanks for all the great responses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I live in New York, and 15 year olds are allowed to get working papers but it's a bit strict (can't work past 7, can only work 3 hours on a school day) which I understand, but I haven't found a place that doesn't requires you to be at least 16 so far. I'll definitely try harder when it's closer to summertime. I'm sure someone could hire me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried buying drugstore cosmetics a year ago when I first became interested in makeup. Since then, I feel as if it's more worth it buying one good, let's say, MAC product that works than 5 drugstore products that don't. I know it's dumb considering I don't have much money xD I do have a few NYX items and I agree it's awesome, but very hard to find! I'll order online when I save enough.

I will ask my parents about doing more chores for money, thanks! My parents could afford to give me money for makeup, but my dad's a big no on it and *my mom's set on the idea that makeup will ruin my skin* (which it hasn't so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so gotta save up._

 
Well you probably could skip foundation at your young age, right? Eye makeup and lipgloss isn't going to destroy your skin, especially if you wash your face everyday.


----------

